# Very small young doe pregnant, what to do?



## genevieve (May 31, 2014)

I have a very small Nubian doe who is just over a year old (we got her this time last year, a month after being weaned) who is pregnant to a Pygmy buck.  Since the buck was so much smaller than her, and she was so young, we figured she wouldn't get pregnant.  We got the buck last June, and just got rid of him a few days ago so we're uncertain how far along she is.  All of our other does (all pygmies) have kidded already, and one of the kids was born in November, if that helps the timeline perspective at all.

She is definitely pregnant, we can feel the baby so it's not a tumor or bloat or anything, but she has literally no udder and she looks like she's going to have a lot of trouble come time to kid.  When feeling under her, you can feel (and see- I included a picture) her ribcage end and her stomach begin almost a whole inch lower, so i'm particularly worried about squished organs and stress on her body.  At this point, abortion isn't really logical considering how large the kid(s ?) is, so I was wondering what I should do to help her?  Currently, she is being fed as much weeds/grass as she wants (she's tied in our ditch with the other goats on long lines to clear them out), as well as some brome hay at night.  Before I tie her up in the mornings, she gets about two cups of Producer's Pride 12% Sweet Feed.  In her pen, she has access to a mineral salt block.  Should she be getting anything else?  How far along do you think she is?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2014)

I have Nubian and Pygmy goats.  I bred several of my Nubian does to a Pygmy buck when they were 8 - 9 months old.  It is not uncommon at all for does to be bred at that age.  Any goat can have kidding problems, but I don't think you should be worried about this cross.  Your doe is old enough and being bred to a genetically smaller buck she should breeze through the delivery.   Pregnancy is a totally NORMAL condition and in my 25+ years of breeding goats I've never heard of any doe having squished organs from a growing fetus(es). 

You might want to talk to your veterinarian about running a fecal sample to check for parasites, and when/what vaccinations and/or what deworming schedule you might want to follow.   Also, if you can, get her some loose minerals - Manna Pro is a good brand if you can get it where you are.   Watch her udder and start checking her ligaments when she gets closer and try to be on hand for the birth.  Also, ask the vet about the best wormer to use on her the day she kids.  Kidding stresses the body and parasites can take advantage of the situation. 

Please try to relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 1, 2014)

All things considered she should be fine. I would not worry much.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 2, 2014)

I agree with what the other's have said.  Based on her udder, it does not appear that she is about to kid in the immediate future. She seems of good size though


----------



## madcow (Jun 3, 2014)

I agree with OneFineAcre about how far along she might be considering the size of her udder.  During the last month of pregnancy her udder should begin to gradually enlarge as the time of kidding gets closer and it should be substantially larger than it is now.  She appears to have plenty of room for developing kids, and the cross between Nubian and pygmy should be to her advantage, because that could mean that the kids will be genetically smaller than normal, which means an easier pregnancy and birth.  Look around on the internet and on this site of past posts and pictures of goats in late stages of pregnancy and you will be absolutely amazed at how huge they can get and have no problems with birthing multiple kids.  Of course that doesn't mean that they aren't miserable when they are that large, but what woman isn't during late stages of pregnancy?  All normal and no need to worry needlessly.  Enjoy the experience of her pregnancy and the birth, and you should be crazy waiting and wondering when exactly she will kid, like the rest of us on this site! LOL!  You sound like you really care about your goats and just because of that she has a definite advantage for fairing well with her pregnancy and birth.  Keep us posted, as we all LOVE kiddings and as many pictures as you can find time to take!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 3, 2014)

x 2 on the loose minerals.  You might also want to check how your area is concerning copper. If you're deficient, you'll want to be giving her a copper bolus once every four to six months depending on how badly your land/ feed/ etc. is deficient

If you can easily feel her ribs and hipbones, then she is too thin; you want to feel nicely rounded flesh over the ribs and hips, not to where it's difficult for you to find the ribs/ hipbones, though. I would also suggest upping her feed to get her weight back, for the growing kid/s, and lactation;  my dry year- old LaMancha does are getting five cups each of food a day, to put it in perspective. My lactating Nigerian Dwarf does are getting six cups each of food a day.   Gradually increase the grain in her diet, since too much at once could overwhelm her bodyS.  Since you don't know her bred date, I'd suggest increasing her grain ration again when you start seeing her udder develop.

  To help with ease of kidding, I'd also start giving her 2 ½ teaspoons of raw apple cider vinegar (ACV) twice a week. This will help with the healing of the womb and cervix along with quick delivery of the kid (s) and the placenta. Give this now all the way up to two or three weeks after kidding. It would not be a bad idea to give this year round either.


----------



## genevieve (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much for all of your insights, I really appreciate it!  I'll definitely be posting pictures when kidding time comes around.


----------

